# Need some tool advice for 595



## DERMotorSports (Nov 21, 2007)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Finally bit bullet and bought a new Ultra. Want to know which tools I need.

Getting:
Park:
PRS-21 v my old seat tube park stand I currently own so I don't ever have to touch the frame.

However, should I get the following to completely disassemble, check and grease (as required) the headset; as well as future maintenance???

RT-1 - Head Cup Remover 
HHP-2 - Bearing Cup Press
CRP-1 - Universal Crown Race Puller
CRS-1 - Crown Race Setting System

Further are there ceramic bearings available for the headset? Going to build the bike with Campy Record gruppo.

Haven't been able to get a response from Chas - yea, I know; it's the holidays....

dan law
[email protected]


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

A new 32 tooth carbide hacksaw blade.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

DERMotorSports said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Finally bit bullet and bought a new Ultra. Want to know which tools I need.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan,

I was actually out of the country and completely cut of from the internets, the cellular telephones, the post office, etc. The coati probably could have gotten me your message but I don't think they're RBR members...

Anyway, you won't need any of those tools to work on your headset. The bearings and races can be installed and removed by hand so no press/remover is needed, and the crown race is integrated to the fork so you won't need the race puller/setter either.

I think you PM'ed me another question, and I'll take a look now...check those in a few.

Best,
*[email protected]*


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't think anyone needs ceramic headset bearings. The bars are usually easy enough to turn as it is. You won't save any seconds by turning the bars more quickly.


----------



## DERMotorSports (Nov 21, 2007)

Was thinking of reliability and longevity.


----------

